# diferencia infrarojos 850nm y 940nm



## pablolode (Oct 1, 2009)

hola colegas que tal , saben cual es la diferencia entre estos dos tipos de infrarojos?? es que me dispongo a reallizar una lampara infraroja para camara de video ,me recomendaron el de 580nm para esta aplicacion pero no encuentro demasiada información en cuanto a las diferencias. saludos y gracias.


----------



## MrCarlos (Oct 4, 2009)

Hola
Para encontrar Info. entra a este enlace y en busqueda por descripcion anota INFRARED LED.
http://WW.ALLDATASHEET.COM

Por otra parte los 260nm, 850nm y 950nm se refieren al color de la luz que emiten.
los colores tienen una frequencia que caen en el rango de los Nano Metros.

saludos
a sus ordenes


----------



## Chico3001 (Oct 4, 2009)

Si pudieramos verla te podria decir que es el "color" del calor, pero mejor revisa en este link que te puede ayudar

http://es.wikipedia.org/wiki/Radiación_infrarroja

http://especptroelectromagnetico.blogspot.com/2007/04/la-radiacin-infrarroja.html



> El cuerpo humano, por ejemplo, a una temperatura corporal de 36-37 grados centígrados, emite mas fuertemente a una emisión de 10 micrones (una millonésima de metro), o aproximadamente 50 Watts, en las ondas largas del infrarrojo, aunque nuestros ojos solo nos dejan ver la luz que reflejamos.



Basandonos en este dato lo que buscariamos seria un sensor que mida longitudes de onda lo mas cortas posibles, por eso te recomendaron el de 580nm


----------



## pablolode (Oct 6, 2009)

Chico3001 dijo:


> Si pudieramos verla te podria decir que es el "color" del calor, pero mejor revisa en este link que te puede ayudar
> 
> http://es.wikipedia.org/wiki/Radiación_infrarroja
> 
> ...



oka, ya estoy leyendo los links pero los que me recomendaron son de *8**50nm *y no de 580 (yo me equivoque en el dato).


----------



## Chico3001 (Oct 6, 2009)

jajajaja... creo que andaba medio dormido cuando puse esa respuesta... el mas recomendado segun la cita debe ser el de 940nm (1000nm=1um)


----------



## pablolode (Oct 7, 2009)

bien colegas ¡¡¡¡¡ voy entendiendo un poco mas el tema yahe decidido como empesar   y para cerrar el tema mi ultima duda , segun la hoja de datos  dice:

Forward Current -----IFM Duty=0.01mS @1kHz----—— 1000 mA

o sea la duracion del pulso es de 0.01ms arriba para maxima potencia, pero el pulso de bajada como lo intrepreto??


----------



## MrCarlos (Oct 7, 2009)

Hola

Creo que esos datos son solamente condiciones de prueba ya que tu led puede permanecer encendido.
El pulso de bajada puede ser mucho mas grande de 0.01mS. Este tiempo "bajada" es cuando esta apagado.

" Forward Current -----IFM Duty=0.01mS @1kHz----—— 1000 mA "

saludos
a sus ordenes


----------



## pablolode (Oct 7, 2009)

hola Mrcarlos,no son condiciones de prueva,  son los amperes maximo que soporta ''esa'' fracuencia ,mi problema es como saber el tiempo de bajada con esos datos que tengo.gracias.


----------



## MrCarlos (Oct 7, 2009)

pablolode dijo:


> hola Mrcarlos,no son condiciones de prueva, son los amperes maximo que soporta ''esa'' fracuencia ,mi problema es como saber el tiempo de bajada con esos datos que tengo.gracias.


 
Hola

Pues entonces no entendi lo de: " Forward Current -----IFM Duty=0.01mS @1kHz----—— 1000 mA "


[/COLOR]
Podrias pasarme la hoja de datos del  infrarrojo que estas utilizando?
O en su defecto la hoja de datos de el

Gracias

saludos
a sus ordenes


----------



## pablolode (Oct 7, 2009)

es de foryard optoelectronics
FYL-5013IRCC1C

www.foryard-led.ru/pdf/fyl-5013ircc
gracias  y saludos


----------



## MrCarlos (Oct 7, 2009)

pablolode dijo:


> bien colegas ¡¡¡¡¡ voy entendiendo un poco mas el tema yahe decidido como empesar y para cerrar el tema mi ultima duda , segun la hoja de datos dice:
> 
> Forward Current -----IFM Duty=0.01mS @1kHz----—— 1000 mA
> 
> o sea la duracion del pulso es de 0.01ms arriba para maxima potencia, pero el pulso de bajada como lo intrepreto??


 
[/COLOR] 

Hola

Ahí mismo dice que tanto tiempo de “bajada”

*Rangos Máximos Absolutos @ 25 Grados Centígrados.*
Forward Current -----IFM Duty=0.01mS @1kHz----—— 1000 mA.
Corriente en sentido de conducción.
IFM = Máxima Corriente en sentido de conducción. El parámetro.
El tiempo que dura encendido el LED = 0.01mS.
@ 1KHz = 1 mS.  *ß- CREO ES LO QUE BUZCAS*. Tiempo que dura apagado el LED.

Tal vez no sea prudente utilizar el LED en estor rangos máximos.
 
saludos
a sus ordenes


----------



## Chico3001 (Oct 7, 2009)

Efectivamente... el dato es aplicando un pulso de 0.01mS de encendido al led bajo una frecuencia de 1Khz... sabiendo que T=1/F entonces T=1/1000 = 1mS si durante ese tiempo lo encendemos 0.01mS entonces el led debe durar apagado 0.99mS


----------



## pablolode (Oct 8, 2009)

gracias colegas¡¡¡¡¡¡ ,con estos datos en breVe comensare las pruevas.
¡¡¡¡¡¡¡SALUDOS.


----------

